# Flex restaurant delivery only. Possible?



## Shizen__ (Nov 25, 2016)

I drive for UberEATS and love it. I've worked everything from pizza delivery to gourmet catering for the last six years and food delivery is what I know. I have been signed up for Flew for a few weeks now but have not tried it yet. I'd like to know if it's possible to only request restaurant blocks. And if not, if I don't have any availability open, will I still get offers for it like I got offered today?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

It's not possible to only request restaurant blocks.

Regardless if you set up availability, you will still see offers.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

You get assigned your block 1 hour ahead of time and can forfeit 45 min prior to the start. So you *could* see what you're assigned and if it's not Hot Wheels, forfeit. maybe?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I believe if you forfeit a slot that is, for example, 4-6PM because it's not for Hot Wheels, you won't receive an offer for another 4-6PM slot that potentially could be Hot Wheels.


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

Usually the blocks that start on the half hour (like 5:30 to 8:30) are primarily restaurant deliveries.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Shizen__ said:


> I drive for UberEATS and love it. I've worked everything from pizza delivery to gourmet catering for the last six years and food delivery is what I know. I have been signed up for Flew for a few weeks now but have not tried it yet. I'd like to know if it's possible to only request restaurant blocks. And if not, if I don't have any availability open, will I still get offers for it like I got offered today?


On the older app version (3.0.1540.0) it gives you the option of picking up "Tampa Restaurants" only, if you want to try out I can give you the link for older app version you can try it, it might only let you pick restaurants deliveries only.
*BTW you are only one person I heard of love doing restaurants deliveries, Bravo!







*


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Shizen__ said:


> *I drive for UberEATS and love it.* I've worked everything from pizza delivery to gourmet catering for the last six years and food delivery is what I know. I have been signed up for Flew for a few weeks now but have not tried it yet. I'd like to know if it's possible to only request restaurant blocks. And if not, if I don't have any availability open, will I still get offers for it like I got offered today?


You love delivering people's food and not getting tipped for it?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Ridolun said:


> Usually the blocks that start on the half hour (like 5:30 to 8:30) are primarily restaurant deliveries.


Most of my restaurant blocks have not started at the :30.

The :30 out here are for Prime Now when they're really busy.


----------



## Shizen__ (Nov 25, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> You love delivering people's food and not getting tipped for it?


I love the ability to work when I want basically. lol I'm only using UberEATS to pay off my debt and then after that I may not ever use it again aside from maybe paying for travel expenses like gas to do errands and the like. It's pretty useful for that too.


----------



## Shizen__ (Nov 25, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> On the older app version (3.0.1540.0) it gives you the option of picking up "Tampa Restaurants" only, if you want to try out I can give you the link for older app version you can try it, it might only let you pick restaurants deliveries only.
> *BTW you are only one person I heard of love doing restaurants deliveries, Bravo!
> View attachment 79297
> *


Sure, go for it. And yeah, like I said I'm used to the industry. Been doing it for years. lol


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Beginning last week, our offers now show Restaurants only blocks, marked as such. So yes, it's now possible. Not sure if it's all markets.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Shizen__ said:


> I love the ability to work when I want basically. lol I'm only using UberEATS to pay off my debt and then after that I may not ever use it again aside from maybe paying for travel expenses like gas to do errands and the like. It's pretty useful for that too.


There are other platforms that you can deliver food for that promote tipping and even have an in app tip option. Basically every single one except uber. Why not work for the others instead?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> There are other platforms that you can deliver food for that promote tipping and even have an in app tip option. Basically every single one except uber. Why not work for the others instead?


You have no idea how sickening I find this trend of discouraging tipping for these type of services where people make minimum wage that Uber has basically created and is trying to make the norm. Uber is the ultimate scum company.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> Beginning last week, our offers now show Restaurants only blocks, marked as such. So yes, it's now possible. Not sure if it's all markets.


How do they have it listed? Thanks.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

LLXC said:


> How do they have it listed? Thanks.


Not my photo... but like this


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If I did do deliveries I would do doordash or postmates. Uber Eats is the only food delivery with no tips. I hear DD people make more money anyways.


----------



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> On the older app version (3.0.1540.0) it gives you the option of picking up "Tampa Restaurants" only, if you want to try out I can give you the link for older app version you can try it, it might only let you pick restaurants deliveries only.
> *BTW you are only one person I heard of love doing restaurants deliveries, Bravo!
> View attachment 79297
> *


Whoa!! How are you running with such an old app version! I got an email saying I will be booted if I don't upgrade...:/


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

MoMoney$ said:


> Whoa!! How are you running with such an old app version! I got an email saying I will be booted if I don't upgrade...:/


I am NOT running it, I have it saved it on my computer to sell on ebay as an antique for profit!


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

*More Blocks in San Diego (UCA6)*

*Starting Wednesday, December 14*, you may receive offers from San Diego - Restaurants. *You can accept or decline* these offers as you normally would.

*San Diego - Restaurants: *Restaurant ONLY orders. _Follow the app to the appropriate waiting area, pickup and delivery stops. _







*San Diego (UCA6): *All other Prime Now orders_. Follow the app to the Delivery Station and delivery stops. _

This screenshot is an example of what you may see in the Amazon Flex app.

If you have any questions, you're free to contact support via the app.

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*

Looks like restaurant only is possible.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> Not my photo... but like this


What's wrong with this picture lol


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

They just introduced this restaurant only option in the Bay. They've lowered the price to 18 from 20/hr. Some 3 hour restaurant blocks are only $17/hr.

Needless to say, there are 12 blocks up at this moment


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> They just introduced this restaurant only option in the Bay. They've lowered the price to 18 from 20/hr. Some 3 hour restaurant blocks are only $17/hr.
> 
> Needless to say, there are 12 blocks up at this moment


If they are offering $17/hr in SF, they might offer $7.25/hr on east coast.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> If they are offering $17/hr in SF, they might offer $7.25/hr on east coast.


Restaurants is a losing proposition out here. Average 1 an hour, if that.

When the name of the game is tips, you gotta get creative.......


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

yucklyftline said:


> They just introduced this restaurant only option in the Bay. They've lowered the price to 18 from 20/hr. Some 3 hour restaurant blocks are only $17/hr.
> 
> Needless to say, there are 12 blocks up at this moment


Yeah I just saw that too. The ONLY reason I preferred hot wheels was because it was the same rate plus tips.


----------

